# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF XG618 Support v9.90 Update!! 29 May 2013!!

## mohgo

*
Firmware Version Required : 10.3.50   XGOLD 618 Support Added 
Supported Phones:
Asha 301/3018 RM-839 - Fully Tested
Asha 301/3018 RM-840 - Fully Tested
Asha 301/3018 RM-841 - Not Yet Released
Other Future XG618 Phones 
Supported Operations:
Normal Firmware Flashing
Downgrade Firmware Flashing
Backup RPL
Read/Write PM and PP
*** Warning: DO NOT CROSS FLASH these phones. Always Flash with correct RM-XXX ***   What's New ? 
* Improved BB5 Firmware Version Check via Flash Mode
* Skip Firmware Version Check Option in Settings (If you want ATF to skip Firmware Version Check via Flash Mode)
* New Reseller List Handler (No More Disappearing Resellers)
* New WinUSB Driver for Lumia and New ASHA Phones (Old Drivers Removed)
* Improved WinUSB Delphi Wrapper
* 400% Speed Increase when Dumping eMMC Toshiba/New Hynix via TP  Bug Fixes: 
* Fixed Read Firmware Information for Manually Loaded Flash Files (NON VPL) 
* Fixed bug that does not automatically select USB connection on ATF Startup
* Fixed bug on Scan Phone that makes some new Rapuv2 phones reboot and fails to read Simlock Data (Nokia 500, 311 etc)  Other Stuff
* Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of May-28-2013)
* Lumia 925
* Lumia 928
* Asha 501
* Asha 301 
Known Limitations:
* Firmware Version Check via Flash Mode does not support ADL Flashing   
For this Update We give Special Thanks To: 
Angel - For Reporting Bugs + Extensive Final Testing
WAJID - For Beta Testing 
el-polaco - For Reporting Bugs
sebagsm - For Reporting Bugs*   *__________________________________________________  ________________________*  *ATF XG618 Support 9.90 Update!! Public Disccusion Thread:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_ *ATF Update v9.90 - Official Download Links:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
منقول للامانه*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي متابعة جميلة

----------


## mohgo

الف شكرا

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ستارالعراق

رحم الله والديك

----------

